# Skipping/Hesitation



## lilithmoonstar (Mar 24, 2017)

Anybody having an issue with skipping or hesitation during acceleration? I have a 2015 Cruze LT with 40k.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

There are 2 threads which may help you. They are as follows:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...kipping-hesitating-during-acceleration-3.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Warm temps + low octane gas often do this to the 1.4Ts especially with the AC running. Try a tank of 89-93 if you aren't running it already.


----------



## Chevy Cruze man (Aug 1, 2020)

lilithmoonstar said:


> Anybody having an issue with skipping or hesitation during acceleration? I have a 2015 Cruze LT with 40k.


 I have the same car with 120,00 miles changed the spark plugs put in AC Delco that they recommend buy GM don't need to gap them lacks power with or without AC unit on


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Check the coil pack springs and resistors are clean... I had 2 that were done at 36k miles and the coil pack was fragged because of the corrosion. 









Huge thread on this... but install some NGk plugs at .028 or a fuzz less make sure your springs are clean and you see clean contact point with the coil pack.


----------

